# Furs In Europe!



## StripeKazama (Jun 28, 2008)

I've been crusing around furry site after furry site and haven't found a single hang out for furs in Europe to gather, therefor i've paid up money to start a forum for Furs in Europe.

Register and feel the european warmth!... or coldness for those furs on Iceland.

http://forums.furope.net/index.php


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 28, 2008)

Em....I have never seen the furs in Europe. I can't help you .Sorry .So...


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 28, 2008)

Theres plenty in Britain and from around europe on this site :roll: 
Although i suppose it looks interesting i'll check it out


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 28, 2008)

the only estonian here ^^


----------



## Ratte (Jun 28, 2008)

bleh...Europe...


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 28, 2008)

does Britain count as Europe? *kicks back, sips tea*


----------



## Crome (Jun 28, 2008)

StripeKazama said:


> I've been crusing around furry site after furry site and haven't found a single hang out for furs in Europe to gather, therefor i've paid up money to start a forum for Furs in Europe.
> 
> Register and feel the european warmth!... or coldness for those furs on Iceland.
> 
> http://forums.furope.net/index.php




Not sure if your after a general get to gether in the real world, Or just a place to chat online - But the eurofurrence community sounds like the palce for you =)
http://www.eurofurence.org/EF14/cont-main.html


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 29, 2008)

Europe?

I'm not sure about that...
How close is Leicestershire to Europe? <(?_?)^


----------



## Voden Beast (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmm , I tried to access forums.furope.net today but it is unavailable


----------



## PJHippo (Sep 13, 2008)

I suppose you could consider me a european!


----------



## Azure (Sep 13, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> does Britain count as Europe? *kicks back, sips tea*


No.  You guys suck marginally less.


----------



## Seas (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm from eastern europe 
There's plenty of us here too. Furries are basically in every country , you just need to keep you eyes open...


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 18, 2008)

Born and raised in Germany


----------



## Merion (Nov 19, 2008)

Polish fur says hi X3
There are many of us in Poland, but for some reason we keep arguing and being, *ehem* let's say, extremely rude to each other =.='


----------



## Thatch (Nov 20, 2008)

Merion said:


> Polish fur says hi X3
> There are many of us in Poland, but for some reason we keep arguing and being, *ehem* let's say, extremely rude to each other =.='



Gee, I wonder why 


Also, yeah



<-


----------



## Lyon-Blizzard (Nov 21, 2008)

England i is from i talk to furs but there not alot were i live


----------



## Lunedragon (Nov 21, 2008)

Not a single Swede here yet? Well then, hello's from Sweden to ya all*chuckle*  Thanks for the heads up!

Edit: Oh wait, nevermind x3 Hey StripeKazama :3


----------



## Magnus (Nov 22, 2008)

Europe? there is no Europe on the internet D:


----------



## Kanrei (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ I`m from Germany and there`s a german Furry Forum named Furbase.


----------



## bitro (Apr 17, 2009)

I'am from Portugal and i never seen a furry from my country, i donÂ´t belive i'am the only one, and I have search in all sites, gess i have to keep serching...


----------



## Russ (Apr 17, 2009)

bitro said:


> I'am from Portugal and i never seen a furry from my country, i donÂ´t belive i'am the only one, and I have search in all sites, gess i have to keep serching...


 
I was in Portugal for a short bit around 1990 or so. Do you remember a disturbence in the Force? 

I live in Britain though not born there.


----------



## Seas (Apr 17, 2009)

I live in Hungary and there is a nice furry community there 
I think there are in basically all western countries, you just need to look carefully for them.

Also, OP , I can't access your linked forums, either...


----------



## bitro (Apr 17, 2009)

Russ said:


> I was in Portugal for a short bit around 1990 or so. Do you remember a disturbence in the Force?
> 
> I live in Britain though not born there.


 
Not really :smile:, nice to know you were here, i also have been in the UK a few years ago, loved the country, specialy especially london.​


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 18, 2009)

bitro said:


> Not really :smile:, nice to know you were here, i also have been in the UK a few years ago, loved the country, specialy especially london.​



Why on earth would you love the stinkiest, most congested, dirtiest place in the uk? , the countryside is far better than the city


----------



## Russ (Apr 18, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why on earth would you love the stinkiest, most congested, dirtiest place in the uk? , the countryside is far better than the city


 
The countryside is lovely indeed. I love going out there whenever possible. But London strikes me as neither congested (outside rushhour) or (that) dirty. It has a functioning (granted not flawless) public transport and as for congestion, I don't remember getting caught in one at 3am in London so far  Plus you can find pretty much everything you want.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't mind visiting london. But i suppose as i have spent my life in the countryside, i see well not just london as busy, congested smelly but most citties, Not helped by me visiting dureing daytime hours.

I don't mind visiting cities, but i prefere towns, and countryside.  

No offence meant to those living in cities


----------



## bitro (Apr 18, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why on earth would you love the stinkiest, most congested, dirtiest place in the uk? , the countryside is far better than the city


 
I guess it is, maybe i'am alredy used to live in the middle of nowhere and i guess a guy doesn't see much of at london is from the highway


----------



## twilightwolf (Apr 19, 2009)

hail from the netherlands


----------



## shinragod (Apr 19, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why on earth would you love the stinkiest, most congested, dirtiest place in the uk? , the countryside is far better than the city



Having been to both places, I love both the English countryside and London. London is still better than most places I live in in California.

Irvine (where I live) is rather lovely, but I think it's because of the lack of furries here is why I am not liking it as much. (that might change at CaliFur.)


----------



## Werewolfe (Jun 27, 2010)

I am from Wiltshire in the United Queendom. I attend a lot of Bristolfur meets which are cool. We also have some furry raves in clubs where it gets very drunken, fursuity and sweaty.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 27, 2010)

Ratte said:


> bleh...Europe...


 
Ratte, why can't you be cool anymore? :c


----------



## Geek (Jun 27, 2010)

The site is dead and parked at SEDO.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh hey cool, a necro


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 28, 2010)

Werewolfe said:


> I am from Wiltshire in the United Queendom. I  attend a lot of Bristolfur meets which are cool. We also have some furry  raves in clubs where it gets very drunken, fursuity and sweaty.



Dude, MEGA necro, not cool. You give Brit's a bad name.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Dude, MEGA necro, not cool. You give Brit's a bad name.


 ^


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 28, 2010)

Another day, another necro, how lovely.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Another day, another necro, how lovely.


 Yea, but unlike the last one, the culprit wasn't all like "BAWWWWWW I DIDN'T NECRO THE THREAD IT WAS ALREADY HERE!"


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea, but unlike the last one, the culprit wasn't all like "BAWWWWWW I DIDN'T NECRO THE THREAD IT WAS ALREADY HERE!"


 
Don't tempt him, even though he's offline, n00bness knows no bounds.

EDIT: Wait, 



			
				Werewolfe's profile info said:
			
		

> I run a furry forum of my own



ugh.......


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 28, 2010)

The mods are seriously slacking this weekend, I guess they all went to AC.


----------



## Ames (Jun 28, 2010)

Europeans are weird.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 28, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Europeans are weird.



Could say the same for californians. :/

Of course, I am just kidding with you.


----------



## Don (Jun 28, 2010)

I smell a necromancer nearby...


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jun 28, 2010)

I thought Confuzzled was a European furcon.


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> I thought Confuzzled was a European furcon.


 I believe it is

and..why is this in Lynx Plox?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jul 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> and..why is this in Lynx Plox?



Because furries.


----------



## Werewolfe (Jul 2, 2010)

Did I bad by replying to an old thread. Sorry if thats frowned upon then I wont do it again but seems everyones been happy to post lots of times since then so I figured its ok to atleast ask the question is it ok to post to old posts then on here or is it considered bad practice. Some boards dont seem to mind. 

I did actually read the rules and looked at replying to a post and it didnt say anything about leaving old posts alone so I dont know how I could have found this out otherwise.

Be gentle please ;-)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 2, 2010)

Werewolfe said:


> Did I bad by replying to an old thread. Sorry if thats frowned upon then I wont do it again but seems everyones been happy to post lots of times since then so I figured its ok to atleast ask the question is it ok to post to old posts then on here or is it considered bad practice. Some boards dont seem to mind.
> 
> I did actually read the rules and looked at replying to a post and it didnt say anything about leaving old posts alone so I dont know how I could have found this out otherwise.
> 
> Be gentle please ;-)



Umm, this isn't really old as people were posting here yesterday. just don't dig up threads dating like two or more months old. People here don't like that.


----------

